# Poor Missy



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So the cat my friend adopted was thrown out on the streets by her ex. I am glad she came over here and is now chilling in a nice warm room with food, water, and all the head scratches she wants. We are going to ask our parents if we can keep her


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

That's horrible, I don't know why people do that kind of thing. Where's your friend? Why isn't he or she taking the cat? 

Good for you for taking her in & I hope you can keep her. Sounds like she'd be much better off.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

shellieca said:


> That's horrible, I don't know why people do that kind of thing. Where's your friend? Why isn't he or she taking the cat?
> 
> Good for you for taking her in & I hope you can keep her. Sounds like she'd be much better off.



My friend moved in with her mother in an apartment where she can't have a cat because her mom's dog is cat aggressive, she didn't know he threw the cat out until she called him after me and my sister found Missy in our yard


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I sure hope you're able to keep her since your friend isn't able to. If your parents won't let you keep her in the house you can still feed her & set up a warm place outside for her, a box with some towels or a blanket you can get cheap at a second hand store.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Missy is chilling in my sisters room right now.


----------

